# SAT ID app password reset - any non-MX residents done this?



## keizersCDMX (2 mo ago)

Hi all, I’m no longer resident in Mexico and have an RFC from a time I did live in Mexico. I need to reset my password and try the SAT ID app - uploading a picture of my US passport. I’ve been rejected dozens of times. Just wondered if any non-Mexican-resident foreigners have successfully changed their password using that app. (Why do I need a password? Because I’m renting out my property in Mexico and need to change the tax “regime” I’m under, so need to access my account on the SAT site)


----------



## nivisonlauren (27 d ago)

keizersCDMX said:


> Hi all, I’m no longer resident in Mexico and have an RFC from a time I did live in Mexico. I need to reset my password and try the SAT ID app - uploading a picture of my US passport. I’ve been rejected dozens of times. Just wondered if any non-Mexican-resident foreigners have successfully changed their password using that app. (Why do I need a password? Because I’m renting out my property in Mexico and need to change the tax “regime” I’m under, so need to access my account on the SAT site)


 Did you ever find the resolution? I am trying to do the same thing.


----------

